
How I launched a productized consulting service that brought $15,450 in a month - rmcastil
http://studiofellow.com/articles/productized/
======
rmcastil
First I just have to say this was titled "How I launched a productized
consulting service in 2 days that brought $15,450 worth of work in the first
month" but that was a little long for HN :)

There are just a ton of things to learn from this article. I'm not sure if I
can cover them all but I'll try

> freelancing service with a fixed length, scope, and price

This negates a ton of the pains of freelancing. You wouldn't have to go
through a ton of contract negotiating on price and work delivered because
everything is fixed a clearly define. You shouldn't have to worry about going
past the end date of the engagement since you're offering a productized
consulting engagement which you're an expert at.

What if anything falls out beyond what's defined in the scope and end date?
Just define a traditional MSA and SOW. The process should be a lot easier
since you've already established trust with the client which is usually what
99% of contract agreements are all about (not a real statistic).

> Announce LPIAD like a product

This is what I found particularly fascinating. This service can be launched.
And by launching you outreach to thousands of potential customers you couldn't
reach before. That's the ultimate cold call!

------
mtmail
This comment from the author seems to be a (very rough) summary of the ebook
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8471730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8471730)

~~~
rmcastil
Actually this isn't my article. It's just something I encountered while doing
research for my guide.

